# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ورود الحب ابعثرهآ هنآ وهنآك فهل من مرحب ^_^

## انثى بكل معنى

بسم الله فالق الحب وخالقه ومودعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الى كل من يقرا سطوري

تحية من صميم القلب 

فهل تستطيع اقلامكم الجميلة 

من أن ترحب بشخصي المتواضع

ولكم خالص تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## انثى بكل معنى

_شبكة الناصرة....

اشكر ك ع الترحيب الرااائع

وان شا الله افيد واستفيد منكم 

تحيااتي لك_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بكم  :joyous:

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا 
والله يزيد أهل الخير خير
ومرحبا بكم بيننا 
ويشرفني أن عائلتنا تكبر
والله يمكننا من الاستفادة منكم وافادتكم
بمحمد واله

----------

